# Cant believe how dead this site is?



## johnnys55s (Jul 10, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE?, NO REPLY FOR SALES OR PARTS? DEADSVILLE?


----------



## midwestkustomz (Jul 13, 2008)

johnnys55s said:


> WHERE IS EVERYONE?, NO REPLY FOR SALES OR PARTS? DEADSVILLE?




like a door nail


----------



## MartyW (Jul 13, 2008)

Could be that folks are out riding thier bikes?:eek:


----------



## sgp7679 (Jul 31, 2008)

or it could be that muscle bikes are becoming hard to find and people dont like them anymore or nowadays kids dont even know what a stingray or muscle bike is. shoot most nowadays kids dont even know what a bike is. all they know is cell phones, games and computers.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 1, 2008)

sgp7679 said:


> or it could be that muscle bikes are becoming hard to find and people dont like them anymore or nowadays kids dont even know what a stingray or muscle bike is. shoot most nowadays kids dont even know what a bike is. all they know is cell phones, games and computers.




Not @ my house. My son rides and loves his '67 Fastback (great wheelies) and his '79 Varsity, along with his Mongoose bmx. My daughter has to be prodded a bit, but loves riding our '78 Schwinn twinn with her friends and her GT Performer bmx.They have their computer fun, but its limited. I need to post some pics. of my stuff. Pat


----------



## 68avenger5 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been busy working on my 37 chevy p/u and other vintage cars so the bikes have just sat,this is the first time I have been on here since march.  Jeff


----------



## 68avenger5 (Aug 10, 2008)

I also bought a Harley this spring so I had no desire to work hard at riding on two wheels.  Jeff


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 10, 2008)

i've been at AF boot camp now at tech school. Im trying to find someone around me that rides classic bikes near sheppard afb  in wichita falls TX


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 10, 2008)

there is someone on base that is riding a stingray i have to find that guy im sure he's around my age since he's in tech school or he might be younger most are about 18 to 20


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 11, 2008)

Patrick-

I didn't know you were in Wichita Falls. Hot enough for ya? Anyway, The Hotter n Hell 100 bike ride is August 23. There is a Expo at the MPAC center on the 21-23. If you get the chance stop by and see the Bicycles Inc booth and ask for me.


----------



## johnnys55s (Aug 14, 2008)

68avenger5 said:


> I also bought a Harley this spring so I had no desire to work hard at riding on two wheels.  Jeff




I hear ya, lovin life @ 70mph on a country road & 82 fxe shovel.


----------



## johnnys55s (Aug 14, 2008)

sgp7679 said:


> or it could be that muscle bikes are becoming hard to find and people dont like them anymore or nowadays kids dont even know what a stingray or muscle bike is. shoot most nowadays kids dont even know what a bike is. all they know is cell phones, games and computers.




Isn`t that the sad reality of it ,it seems to be anyways? me and my kids enjoy the bicycles as it truly does represent freedom as a kid and learning to ride, and isnt that what good memories of dad are made of? all that we can do is the best that we can right ?


----------



## partsguy (Sep 4, 2008)

sgp7679 said:


> "or it could be that muscle bikes are becoming hard to find and people dont like them anymore or nowadays kids dont even know what a stingray or muscle bike is. shoot most nowadays kids dont even know what a bike is. all they know is cell phones, games and computers."




Does 15 1/2 count as young adult or kid, last time I checked, I had a muscle bike in the garage and one soon to be fished out of a barn. Do tell, I have little or no interest in ipods, mp3, cell phones (those are pests).


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 4, 2008)

classicfan1 said:


> Does 15 1/2 count as young adult or kid, last time I checked, I had a muscle bike in the garage and one soon to be fished out of a barn. Do tell, I have little or no interest in ipods, mp3, cell phones (those are pests).



Hi, I fixed your quote, the end tag should look like this [/QUOTE] you put 







> and I hate when people generalize about "kids these days" my Nephew doesn't play video games either, it has to do with how much parents are willing to use them as babysitters. the real problem with the muscle Bike forum is that sadly thecabe.com doesn't attract too many Muscle Bike fans. so i charge you guys to try to drum up some activity! find the other sites and talk up the cabe. the other alternative is you can switch to collecting perwar huffmans like me! of course that would leave less for me so that might not be such a good idea either. I would post more in here but frankly I just don't know that much about them. I did break a few Stingrays in half when I was about 10 or so taking them off jumps. so please be patient and hold on and post and attract more fans. it takes time believe me, this site never has been as fast moving as some of the others but the guys here are better! that includes you Muscle Bike guys too.
> oh, and congrats on being 15 ? and being smart enough to have your priorities straight. I always said bikes can cure anything!
> Scott


----------



## RailRider (Sep 21, 2008)

*Everybody's over on the....*

Schwinn Forums, and even the "OFF BRAND" Muscle Bike guys hang out there now. 

This site is a little slow, maybe we can do something about that.


----------

